# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  برنامه نویسی GIS و آینده کاری آن

## Sina Programmer

اساتید گرامی
برنامه نویسی GIS با دات نت چیه که در چند تاپیک در موردش نوشته شده
کامپوننت نقشه است؟ با توجه به عکس هایی که از برنامه های ساخته شده دیدم باید جالب باشه
و دیگر اینکه آینده کاری آن چگونه است ؟ ارزش داره روش وقت بذارم و میتونم بدون کلاس یاد بگیرم ؟ منیع در موردش هست ؟ لطفا راهنمای کنید


 :لبخند:

----------


## Ehsan Programmer

من که فکر میکنم یه موضوع جدیدیه  که زیاد در موردش منبع فارسی نیست
حداقل من که ندیدم

----------


## mehdi_turbo

اگر اشتباه نکنم یکی از دوستام با جاوا برنامه ای داشت می نوشت که خیلی از GIS صحبت میکرد!! منم دوست دارم بدونم واقعا چیه؟

----------


## kooroush

خوب یکی نیست اینجا آموزشی چیزی واسمون در این زمینه بزاره ؟؟

----------


## rasoul2023

یا سلام :

بحث جالبیه منم یکم اطلاعات در این مورد دارم که در اختیارتون میذارم . GIS مخفف Geographic Information System میباشد . به طور کلی در GIS ما به این روش کار میکنیم :

برداشت اطلاعات ===>وارد کردن و پردازش و آماده سازی اطلاعات ===> خروجی 

خوب حالا این برداشت اطلاعات میتونه هر چیزی باشه مثلا تعداد افراد مجرد یا تعداد خانورهایی که بیش از 2 فرزند دارند که البته سعی میشه تو هر آمار گیری تمام این اطلاعات را ازتون بخواند که زیاد مزاحمتون نشند . 

در وارد کردن و اطلاعات هم که خوب مشخص اطلاعات خام ودست نویس را وارد بانک اطلاعاتی میکنند تا بتونند به وسیله آنالیز آنها به مقصود خودشون برسند حالا هر چی که میخواد باشه یعنی هر چی میتونه باشه . البته خود GIS شاخه های مختلفی هم داره که پر کاربرد ترینش که تو کار شهر سازی الان ازش استفاده میشه GIS شهری نام داره و کارش بررسی ترافیک شهری ، ساعات پر تردد ، حجم ترافیک و .... میباشد که بنا به این قضیه میگند مثلا یه پل زیر گذر و یا رو گذر بسازید . 

البته گفتم فقط همین نیست خیلی از کارهای دیگه هم میشه با استفاده از اطلاعات GIS انجام داد مثلا تراکم جمعیت را روی نقشه مشخص میکنند و امکاناتو می سنجند و .... 

در کل رشته جالبیه و روال کارش هم Database و عملیات نقشه برداری هستش البته نقشه برداری خیلی قشنگ تر و کار سخت تری نسبت به GIS هست و اکثرا نقشه برداران کارشناسی دارای درک و قوه تخیل فوق العاده بالایی هستند که مثلا تا می گید کره زمین سریع تو ذهنشون یه کره ی سماوی می سازند . 

در مورد gis هم اگه میخوایند بیشتر بدونید : اینجا کلیک کنید 

در مورد نرم افزارهاش هم مهمترین و معروفترین نرم افزار Arc Gis  و Arc View  هستند در مورد اینکه ارزش داره کار کنید بله ارزش داره شما اگه بتونید یه برنامهبنویسید که کارهای GIS انجام بده البته بخوبیه نرم افزارهای معرفی شده سازمان جغرافیایی پول خوبی میتونه بتون بده . البته خود GIS یه رشته دانشگاهی و پر ادعایی برا خودش هست .

امیدوارم کم و کاستی ها را به بزرگی خودتون ببخشید .

----------


## mahan123

کسی نمیدونه نرم افزار arcgis engine  رو از کدام سایت میشه دانلود کرد؟
در صورت امکان لینکش رو بذارین :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:

----------


## amin727

من مدت ها کار کردم اول اینکه فیلد بسیار خوبیه
ثانیا اینکه آرک جی آی اس بیچارت میکنه و کلی مشکلات توزیع داره
دوست داشتی میتونیم ایجا راجع بهش گپ بزنیم
 مامپوننت نقشه که کرک داشته باشه و اذیت نکنه خیلی مهمه 
SQL SERver 2008  امکانات spatial اش عالیه به عنوان محل نگهداری داده های وکتور و محاسبات مربوطه

----------


## Ali_Hashemi

> من مدت ها کار کردم اول اینکه فیلد بسیار خوبیه
> دوست داشتی میتونیم ایجا راجع بهش گپ بزنیم


من یه مشکلی دارم , اگر کسی بتونه من رو راهنمایی کنه خیلی ممنون میشم.
(مشکل من توی برنامه نویسی و نمایش نقشه نیست , توی آماده سازی نقشه هست)
جریان از این قراره :
من یک نقشه رسم شده در اتوکد دارم. این نقشه یک تاسیسات بر روی کره  زمین هست.
این نقشه دقیق است و من میتونم با Overlay کردن اون بر روی Google Earth  مختصات Lang / Lat رو بر روی اون بدست بیارم.
هدف نهایی اینه که من باید این فایل اتوکد رو به یک فایل Shape تبدیل کنم  (با نرم افزاری مثل Cad2Shape ؟ یا یه چیزی بهتر؟) و این فایل Shape باید دارای پروجکشن  WGS84 باشه. یعنی فایل Shape نهایی باید شامل Lang/Lat باشه.
ولی من نمیدونم که چه باید بکنم. من میتونم مختصات Lang/Lat رو در Autocad  وارد کنم ولی نمیدونم که این کار چه کمکی میکنه! چون فایل تبدیل شده Shape  دارای مختصات نخواهد بود.
- چگونه میتوان در Autocad تنظیمات فایل رو به WGS84 تنظیم کرد ؟ اصلا از  کجا میشه متوجه شد که یک فایل اتوکد از چه سیستم مختصاتی استفاده میکنه ؟
- آیا مشکل من از تبدیل فایل به Shape است یا همونطور که فکر میکنم از  تنظیمات فایل Autocad هست؟
مثلا من فایلهای آماده ای رو با پسوند Shape دانلود کرده ام که وقتی اون رو  باز میکنم, مختصاتشون بر حسب Lang/Lat وجود داره ولی وقتی من فایل Shape  رو میسازم , مختصاتی وجود نداره و اعداد بی ربطی رو نشون میده  :خیلی عصبانی: 

من خیلی در اینترنت جستجو کردم ولی نتونستم مشکلم رو حل کنم. اگر اگر کسی در این زمینه کار کرده و اطلاعات صحیحی داره خیلی ممنون میشم که مراحل کار رو مختصرا توضیح بده. :خجالت: 

پیشاپیش از توجه دوستان ممنونم.

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

دوست عزیز من تا الان 2 پروژه Gis بزرگ داشتم برای شهرداریهای سطح کشور . اما آخه بیام اینجا چی به شما توضیح بدم . اولا میخواهی نقشه را تولید کنی یا Application را بنویسی . آخه تولید نقشه که کار شما نیست که . برای Application هم فعلا اول برو سراغ Shape File ها یک سری ازش در بیار بعد که دقیقا متوجه شدی این Shape File چیکارست برای شروع برو سراغ Dundas Map . فعلا با همین یکسالی دستت بند خواهد بود تا بعد که بتوانی نقشه را Import کنی توی دیتابیس و در اصل بری سراغ ArcSde که خودش دنیایی میشه . فعلا با همون 2 تا اولی کار کن تا بعد

----------


## Ali_Hashemi

> دوست عزیز من تا الان 2 پروژه Gis بزرگ داشتم برای شهرداریهای سطح کشور .  اما آخه بیام اینجا چی به شما توضیح بدم . اولا میخواهی نقشه را تولید کنی  یا Application را بنویسی .


ممنون از توجه شما.
اگر دقت کنید من در پست قبلیم گفتم که توی application هیچ مشکلی ندارم و فقط میخوام که فایل اتوکد رو به صورت صحیح به یک فایل Shape تبدیل کنم.




> تولید نقشه که کار شما نیست که


نقشه وجود داره , نمیخوام نقشه تولید کنم. فکر کنم پست من به اندازه کافی واضح بود!! :متعجب: 
نقشه با دقت بالا تهیه شده و من فقط در مورد تبدیل اون به Shape سوال دارم. :متفکر: 




> برای Application هم فعلا اول برو سراغ Shape File ها یک سری ازش در بیار  بعد که دقیقا متوجه شدی این Shape File چیکارست برای شروع برو سراغ Dundas  Map . فعلا با همین یکسالی دستت بند خواهد بود تا بعد که بتوانی نقشه را  Import کنی توی دیتابیس و در اصل بری سراغ ArcSde که خودش دنیایی میشه .  فعلا با همون 2 تا اولی کار کن تا بعد


من تو برنامه نویسی مشکل ندارم و برنامه مورد نیازم رو هم نوشتم و با فایل های Rater و Vector و همینطور  Shape هایی که به صورت آماده وجود داره به خوبی کار میکنه.

*دوستان اگر در مورد تبدیل فایل اتوکد به Shape با پروجکشن WGS84  میتونید راهنمایی کنید بفرمایید*

----------


## mohsen.nikzadeh

سلام من هم دارم Gis تحت وب مینویسم کسی بلده ؟
مشکل من اینکه وقتی میخوام اشکال لیجاد شده با javascript ADF رو پرینت کنم فقط نقشه تو پرینت میاد
اگر کسی کار کرده بگه من بیشتر توضیح بدم

----------


## saed2006

> سلام من هم دارم Gis تحت وب مینویسم کسی بلده ؟
> مشکل من اینکه وقتی میخوام اشکال لیجاد شده با javascript ADF رو پرینت کنم فقط نقشه تو پرینت میاد
> اگر کسی کار کرده بگه من بیشتر توضیح بدم


با کامپونت arc gis server یا چیز دیگری؟

----------


## mohsen.nikzadeh

سلام saed2006 
من با Arc Gis Sُerver  کار میکنم 
mohsen.nikzadeh@yahoo.com

----------


## mohsen.nikzadeh

من با ARC Gis Server و C#‎ تحت وب برنامه نویسی میکنم از خود کامپوننت هاش تو وب استفاده میکنم
مشکل اینکه من شاید 10 تابع رو استفاده کردم اما مشکل من اینکه نقشه پرینت میشه و وقتی با جاوااسکریپت ADF  گرافیکی رو ایجاد میکنم فقط نقشه پرینت میشه و اون گرافیک پرینت نمیشه من تازه اومدم برای همین هنوز پیام ها به تعداد کافی نشده تا پیام خصوصی

----------


## mohsen.nikzadeh

کسی arcgis تحت وب بلده

----------

